# PeatMoss Question?



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Can you put this peat moss on a planted tank?

http://www.mosserlee.com/whatis.html

Any input will be Appreciated


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

This product is Sphagnum Moss not Sphagnum *Peat *Moss. It would be fine to put on top of the soil in your houseplants to help maintain moisture but I wouldn't put it in my tank.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Why not? What is the difference? I have some in a ten gallon paludarium on the land section. Water is always flowing through and around it with no ill effects on plants, toads, fish, shrimp, or snails. Wouldn't it serve the same purpose as peat or sphagnum peat, creating some nutrients in the gravel before there is any mulm build-up?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

dont worry Yoink thats fine


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I was just curious as to the difference.


----------

